# Can you see Constellations in the night sky?



## Bretrick (Nov 21, 2022)

All I have ever been able to distinguish are the what were called Iron Pot (Orion's Belt and Sword) and the Southern Cross
Nothing else.
I was confounded trying to imagine which two stars represented Gemini the Twins.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

yes we can see them quite clearly here. the night light pollution is low.. I have an App on my phone which tells me which stars are which when I point the phone at the sky..


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 21, 2022)

I can see the big and little dippers.  The southern cross is not visible where I live.  Gemini probably is but I have never identified it.


----------



## Jaiden (Nov 21, 2022)

When I lived in rural NH, there was very little ambient light and the night sky was amazing.  My husband loved to point out all the constellations.  But now, living in an urban area, I don't see much of anything, except when my son takes us way out on his boat.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 21, 2022)

Only on a very clear night, can we make out a couple.  Too close to big cities here.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes, and I learned some of them when I was a child. And some more as an adult.

My (entire) bucket list is to see the night sky in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, and I learned some of them when I was a child. And some more as an adult.
> 
> My (entire) bucket list is to see the night sky in the southern hemisphere.


I can point you in the direction of some wonderful no light pollution places in the _Northern_ Hemisphere.  My daughters' place at the top of a mountain in Southern Spain is one where at night,it's like you're standing on the top if a mountain in Space. There are literally millions of stars to see,  and so low you think you can touch them..


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 21, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Can you see Constellations in the night sky?


A few sometimes, even though this is a semi-rural area far from the City the whole of the Salt Lake Valley suffers from light pollution.  Other places I have lived were much better, I miss it.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 21, 2022)

Can see pretty much the whole Milky-way from here, and yes it is the nougat that makes the difference.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 21, 2022)

As part of the attempt to save money, the street lights are less bright. This makes it much easier to observe the night sky, and all the constellations are clearly visible.


----------



## sch404 (Nov 21, 2022)

I cant see them. I cant see shit. I have macular degeneration.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

I can see them clearly enough.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 22, 2022)

We have quite a lot of light pollution but I can usually pick out Orion, The Great Bear, Cassiopeia and The Seven Sisters, others elude me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

I can see lots of stars on a clear night.  They are beautiful and the ones already mentioned.


----------

